# Easy Knit Tube Socks



## DWIL

Hi all, I am new to this forum and thought you beginner sock knitters might like this pattern I found on the internet several years ago. I am in the progress of knitting this pattern for my daughter, she chose the yarn and I am up to the Rib section of the first sock. If any of you make this pattern PLEASE post a pic if you can so I know what it looks like when I'm finished.
So here is the pattern ENJOY!!
EASY KNIT TUBE SOCKS
Sport weight yarn
4 double pointed size 5 (US) knitting needles

Cast on 52 sts
Divide evenly on 3 double pointed needles (17 Sts to each needle except on one there will be 18 sts)
Work in K2 P2 ribbing for 6 inches
Now work in ST ST(knit every round) until 8 1/2 inches long from start of st st. (if you measure from the start of the ribbing for 8 1/2 inches the sock will be too short)
NEXT RND: Dec 3 sts evenly spaced around (49)
START TOE SHAPING: Round 1: Knit 2tog, K5. Rep around
Knit next round even
RND 3: K2tog, K4* Rep around
RND 4: Knit even
RND 5: K2tog, K3* Rep around
RND 6: Knit even
RND 7: K2tog, K2* Rep around
RND 8: Knit even
RND 9: K2tog, K1* Rep around
RND 10: Knit even
RND 11: K2tog, rep around.
Cut yarn, thread through needle and draw through rem sts.
Pull to close, fasten off inside. Weave in any yarn ends.


----------



## Loistec

Goodness, that sound so easy. I have been avoiding socks because of the smallness of the project but I may just try this one!


----------



## BellaNB

I'm going to try these as my first venture into knitting socks. How much yarn is required?

Linda


----------



## DWIL

I am using 1 skien of 5 ounces 446 yards of sport weight yarn. I usually buy two skeins of yarn just to be safe.


----------



## v leigh

thanks so much.


----------



## melodyone

Hello Dwil 
It was so good seeing you here from Alberquerque, my friend whom I lost for 58 years, lives there.
I found her again on facebook.
I must ask her to join us.
Thank you for the pattern, I shall try it.

Love from Brenda


----------



## barb112

Hi what ply is sport weight yarn,i have plenty of 8 ply yarn and would love to try these socks and what age would these socks fit.


----------



## davidw1226

Do you know how large the socks are? Would thet fit a man who wears size 10 shoes?


----------



## nuttyknitter

I always buy two as well. I could just kick myself for not taking a picture - last year I made the cutest scarf with those extra pieces of sock yarn. I made it look like a big sock, but flat and long. I didn't wright down the pattern and now can't remember how I did a heel...anyway it was adorable....


DWIL said:


> I am using 1 skien of 5 ounces 446 yards of sport weight yarn. I usually buy two skeins of yarn just to be safe.


----------



## katlvr.74

:thumbup: this pattern sounds very easy. Just have to try it.Thanks for the patt. Happy knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## nuttyknitter

would this work toe up as well?


----------



## smoke

hi i am from canada love the pattern i make socks but have never made tube socks am going to give it a try thanks jackie


----------



## cleosmum

Hi..My grandson will only wear tube socks,made him 6 pairs last Christmas,,,so easy on circular needles....actually a no brainer....then when you get close to toe, transfer to double points and cast off, sew up toe. Have used self striping sock yarn.....easy pattern when watching tv, just keep knitting in the round...will look for site for pattern and will post.


----------



## Dimples16

Welcome' Looks vey easy. I've tried to make socks with dpns but I an fumble fingers and it seems very awkward to me. Can they be done on two circular needles instead. The only thing I won't be able to figure out is where to decrease the 3 sts.


----------



## sam07671

Justg a thought and a question. Could you make them on circular needles iknstead of dpns? I have heard that it works the same way working on circulars as with dpns. You are doing basically the same thing knitting in the round.


----------



## Dory

Thanks for sharing this pattern! It looks easy enough although I am intimated by the double pointed needles. Can you use circular needles and get the same affect?
Thanks again - if you want to email me, my email address is:
[email protected]
Look forward to your answer!


----------



## smoke

hi what cast on do you use for tube socks?


----------



## mama879

Looks like fun and what size are they?


----------



## jangags

thanks for the easy pattern!


----------



## Homeshppr

I think many knitters will be trying this pattern. It sounds like a basic stocking cap pattern, only narrower and longer. Great!!!


----------



## ICE

DWIL said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and thought you beginner sock knitters might like this pattern I found on the internet several years ago. I am in the progress of knitting this pattern for my daughter, she chose the yarn and I am up to the Rib section of the first sock. If any of you make this pattern PLEASE post a pic if you can so I know what it looks like when I'm finished.
> So here is the pattern ENJOY!!
> EASY KNIT TUBE SOCKS
> Sport weight yarn
> 4 double pointed size 5 (US) knitting needles
> 
> Just a hint! try it with 5 dp's. 13 sts each and knit with the 5th one. My socks come out more even.
> ICE in NJ
> 
> Cast on 52 sts
> Divide evenly on 3 double pointed needles (17 Sts to each needle except on one there will be 18 sts)
> Work in K2 P2 ribbing for 6 inches
> Now work in ST ST(knit every round) until 8 1/2 inches long from start of st st. (if you measure from the start of the ribbing for 8 1/2 inches the sock will be too short)
> NEXT RND: Dec 3 sts evenly spaced around (49)
> START TOE SHAPING: Round 1: Knit 2tog, K5. Rep around
> Knit next round even
> RND 3: K2tog, K4* Rep around
> RND 4: Knit even
> RND 5: K2tog, K3* Rep around
> RND 6: Knit even
> RND 7: K2tog, K2* Rep around
> RND 8: Knit even
> RND 9: K2tog, K1* Rep around
> RND 10: Knit even
> RND 11: K2tog, rep around.
> Cut yarn, thread through needle and draw through rem sts.
> Pull to close, fasten off inside. Weave in any yarn ends.


----------



## nanas_house

Thanks for this pattern. I am using toe up patterns and will try to adapt them to a tube sock. Fun!!!


----------



## DWIL

Socks are one size fits all. Sport weight yarn is sock weight or baby yarn. If you try them with heavier weight they are huge in size.


----------



## DWIL

I haven't tried them with circular needles so I'm not sure what will happen. Give it a try. Just cast on the number of stitches and join them together.


----------



## DWIL

I just did reqular cast on because the ribbing strecthes so there is no special cast on needed


----------



## cleosmum

Here are 2 patterns I follow for tube socks..the pattern calls for dbl point but have used circ for both...works very well. The sites are;
www.knittingbunny.blogspot.com (her name is Miss Woolly Knits.
Mary Maxim has free pattern for tube socks, again calls for dbl point and made these on circls. Pattern # 10203P.Any questions, please let me know and will help. Enjoy


----------



## Benji

Hi this looks good and easy - thanks for posting it. I'm in the Uk and could anyone please tell me what sports weight is? ie. double knitting, chunky.
Thank you in advance :thumbup:


----------



## Benji

Benji said:


> Hi this looks good and easy - thanks for posting it. I'm in the Uk and could anyone please tell me what sports weight is? ie. double knitting, chunky.
> Thank you in advance :thumbup:


By the time I posted this someone else must have asked - sock yarn/4ply is this right please?


----------



## itzzbarb

Thank you for sharing this sock pattern. To be honest, knitting socks intimidates the heck out of me! I am afraid to even try making any. I will definitely try your pattern.


----------



## Ronie

Thanks for the post.. I have printed it off and will be starting these today... last night I started a pair of socks that I was going to modify for tube socks... I only got my first row on so its no problem starting over..LOL


----------



## mousepotato

They will look like tube socks from the store pretty much, with a ribbed cuff and just a toe, no heel. These are good for kids since you can pretty much spread the wear in them by turning the socks around.

Yes, they can be knit on circulars using Magic loop or two circ method. A woman's size up to about a 10 would use one 400+ yard skein, but a man's size would probably require some of a second skein. 

To determine how long a man's size 10 foot would need the sock to be, measure the foot from the small toe (this is the point where you begin the toe decreases) under the foot, up the back of the heel to the point where you want the top of the cuff to hit. Then also measure around the widest part of the ball of the foot so you can determine the number of stitches to cast on (in sport weight this is likely to be between 70 and 80 stitches) by doing a gauge swatch in the round on your needles of preference and then determining the stitch count that way.


----------



## jmai5421

davidw1226 said:


> Do you know how large the socks are? Would thet fit a man who wears size 10 shoes?


Usually tube socks do not have a heel so they will fit anyone. It just depends on how long you make them and how many stitches around. Longer for a size 10 foot and more stitches around. My Mom used to make these all the time for us(6 kids) to go outside in the winter, hiking and ice skating. She made them for my dad for hunting. She claimed that they wore better because your heel did not fall into the same place each time you wore them, thus they wore better and lasted longer. We also did not out grow them easily.


----------



## sam07671

I have found some like patches you put on the bottom of like slippers and tube sock to prevent any slipping on floors. I know Joanns sell them. Not that expensive at Joanns. I want to make some sippers for the grandkids to go with their knitted snuggies I am making them and thought that I would get some of that to put on the bottoms.


----------



## v leigh

thats a great idea.Especially for older people


----------



## v leigh

Im going to try them on a knitting board loom. will let you know if it works


----------



## kittykins

http://knittingbunny.blogspot.com/2007_04_20_archive.html
Hi DWIL!
I'm new here too and also into knitting tube socks right now. Still haven't taken the "plunge" to try knitting the real thing. (Heel, gusset and all). Your pattern is a keeper! Thanks. It's similar to the one I'm currently using. (Above link) I'm using sock yarn. I've just started learning to use DPNs and gradually it's getting easier. I've been knitting the cuff and body with size 2-9" circular needles. That goes fairly fast and I find the small needles relaxing. As I get into the toe decrease, and the stitches are beginning to stretch too much around the cable between the needle points, I switch to my DPNs. This is when I sit up a little straighter and the work slows down. :shock:

Got a feeling I'm going to become addicted to sock knitting. Plan to give some of the tube pairs as Christmas gifts. Welcome! Isn't this a great site?! Jeanie


----------



## mebo

I have used this same pattern for years.

I cast on 64 for a man's size 10. Use that multiples of 8, for even bigger feet (like my 3 grown sons'! They need a half a cow for basketball shoes!)


----------



## Ronie

wow mousepotato thanks for that information.. I have written it down to go into a little booklet I got to keep my knitting projects information in... this will help when I get good enough to venture out on my own... (without the aid of a pattern)
I have also heard that any puff paint works for the Non-skid effects on socks. Plus its a fun way to personalize each pair..


----------



## BarbaraSD

Thank you for this pattern. I've been intending (for years!) to try my hand at DPNs and this may be just the project to get my "feet" wet (pardon the pun). Recently my feet always seem to be cold and these socks may be the very solution to keeping my toesies cozy.


----------



## mousepotato

Clear silicone caulking from the hardware store works well, too.


----------



## rosaposa13

Thanks for sharing this pattern. I will have a go when I am done with some other projects. I will keep an eye out for some good 4ply wool and make up some tube socks for the family. I will probably do them in bright colors so they stand out. Why make em if you can't show them off. Ha


----------



## TabathaJoy

Great pattern. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mousepotato

A thought for those of you who have never knit socks before--acrylic yarns tend to keep the feet on the damp side, since they are not absorbent and do not wick sweat away, and cotton hand-knit socks tend to be difficult to put on, they don't stretch and tend to sag over time.


----------



## Knitnutty

Thanks DWIL I am going to try this for sure.


----------



## jmai5421

mousepotato said:


> A thought for those of you who have never knit socks before--acrylic yarns tend to keep the feet on the damp side, since they are not absorbent and do not wick sweat away, and cotton hand-knit socks tend to be difficult to put on, they don't stretch and tend to sag over time.


wool is the best-superwash wool works great


----------



## alemah

I've been afraid to try socks, but it never occurred to me that I could knit tube socks with no heel to turn! Thanks for sharing your pattern. It'll be the first sock pattern I try.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Welcome to the forum and thanks so much for sharing your pattern. I love to knit socks, I/ve only done one pair of tube sock and I used some of Patons stretchy sock yarn. They turned out great. This isalso great for those who want to make gifts, since the critical heel placement is missing. Hope you enjoy KP. A lot of really nice people.


----------



## mousepotato

Absolutely. It's pretty much all I use for socks.


----------



## sam07671

What kind of arn is recommended for the tube socks. My daughter hates socks on her feet as it is. I made a pair out of worsted and she liked them. If cotton doses not give thaqt much just use sock yarn?


----------



## Dimples16

jmai5421 said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thought for those of you who have never knit socks before--acrylic yarns tend to keep the feet on the damp side, since they are not absorbent and do not wick sweat away, and cotton hand-knit socks tend to be difficult to put on, they don't stretch and tend to sag over time.
> 
> 
> 
> wool is the best-superwash wool works great
Click to expand...

What if you are allergic to wool like I am. What would you recommned?


----------



## softspots

Try using the same method as 2 socks on 2 circulars.
SO E Z


----------



## sammi_5

I have been wanting to try socks but have been to afraid I think I might try now Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## wordpaintervs

I am excited to try your pattern. I just got back from visiting my brother in Texas, that has the cancer. His wife took me to the hobby lobby store to get yarn I can only find on line because we only have limited selections here, in our small town. There was a free hanging pattern there for what they called SPIRAL socks and I grabbed it. I got them done that week I spent visiting them, and will show them below. 

I hope you like them. They were as simple as falling off a log backwards. I used size 3 dpn and instead of making them 16 inches long, I made them 12 inches long.

I wear an 8 and 1/2 wide shoe. See how they showed up with a pattern. They sure look different...and NO HEEL to turn. gigglling at my silly self. 
Thanks again for sharing your pattern. I've going to try your pattern as soon as i am through with the ones I'm working on. I used Paton's TROY yarn for these socks and it used just over one 50gm skein. Enough for some little kids socks left over.


----------



## Bar413

Copied the pattern. Thanks!!!! Have 6 WIP now, these will be next.


----------



## sam07671

wordpaintervs said:


> I am excited to try your pattern. I just got back from visiting my brother in Texas, that has the cancer. His wife took me to the hobby lobby store to get yarn I can only find on line because we only have limited selections here, in our small town. There was a free hanging pattern there for what they called SPIRAL socks and I grabbed it. I got them done that week I spent visiting them, and will show them below.
> 
> I hope you like them. They were as simple as falling off a log backwards. I used size 3 dpn and instead of making them 16 inches long, I made them 12 inches long.
> 
> I wear an 8 and 1/2 wide shoe. See how they showed up with a pattern. They sure look different...and NO HEEL to turn. gigglling at my silly self.
> Thanks again for sharing your pattern. I've going to try your pattern as soon as i am through with the ones I'm working on. I used Paton's TROY yarn for these socks and it used just over one 50gm skein. Enough for some little kids socks left over.


Would you be willing to share the pattern? Looks fun to make.


----------



## kittykins

sam07671 said:


> wordpaintervs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited to try your pattern. I just got back from visiting my brother in Texas, that has the cancer. His wife took me to the hobby lobby store to get yarn I can only find on line because we only have limited selections here, in our small town. There was a free hanging pattern there for what they called SPIRAL socks and I grabbed it. I got them done that week I spent visiting them, and will show them below.
> 
> I hope you like them. They were as simple as falling off a log backwards. I used size 3 dpn and instead of making them 16 inches long, I made them 12 inches long.
> Gosh those spiral socks look great! Would love to have that pattern too. Jeanie
> I wear an 8 and 1/2 wide shoe. See how they showed up with a pattern. They sure look different...and NO HEEL to turn. gigglling at my silly self.
> Thanks again for sharing your pattern. I've going to try your pattern as soon as i am through with the ones I'm working on. I used Paton's TROY yarn for these socks and it used just over one 50gm skein. Enough for some little kids socks left over.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to share the pattern? Looks fun to make.
Click to expand...


----------



## kittykins

sam07671 said:


> wordpaintervs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited to try your pattern. I just got back from visiting my brother in Texas, that has the cancer. His wife took me to the hobby lobby store to get yarn I can only find on line because we only have limited selections here, in our small town. There was a free hanging pattern there for what they called SPIRAL socks and I grabbed it. I got them done that week I spent visiting them, and will show them below.
> 
> I hope you like them. They were as simple as falling off a log backwards. I used size 3 dpn and instead of making them 16 inches long, I made them 12 inches long.
> Gosh those spiral socks look great! Would love to have that pattern too. Jeanie
> I wear an 8 and 1/2 wide shoe. See how they showed up with a pattern. They sure look different...and NO HEEL to turn. gigglling at my silly self.
> Thanks again for sharing your pattern. I've going to try your pattern as soon as i am through with the ones I'm working on. I used Paton's TROY yarn for these socks and it used just over one 50gm skein. Enough for some little kids socks left over.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to share the pattern? Looks fun to make.
Click to expand...


----------



## wordpaintervs

sam07671 said:


> wordpaintervs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited to try your pattern. I just got back from visiting my brother in Texas, that has the cancer. His wife took me to the hobby lobby store to get yarn I can only find on line because we only have limited selections here, in our small town. There was a free hanging pattern there for what they called SPIRAL socks and I grabbed it. I got them done that week I spent visiting them, and will show them below.
> 
> I hope you like them. They were as simple as falling off a log backwards. I used size 3 dpn and instead of making them 16 inches long, I made them 12 inches long.
> 
> I wear an 8 and 1/2 wide shoe. See how they showed up with a pattern. They sure look different...and NO HEEL to turn. gigglling at my silly self.
> Thanks again for sharing your pattern. I've going to try your pattern as soon as i am through with the ones I'm working on. I used Paton's TROY yarn for these socks and it used just over one 50gm skein. Enough for some little kids socks left over.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to share the pattern? Looks fun to make.
Click to expand...

With size 3 dpn, cast on 56 stitches using Paton Kroy yarn. Work a k4, pr for 4 or so inches as preferred. Place some type of marker here to define beginning of sock, as you will now follow the next 5 rows till Sock is from 12 to 16 inches. YOU DECIDE LENGTH. This is the set of 5.
k4, p4 for first 3 rows.
ON NEEDLES ONE AND TWO k4,p4. ON NEEDLE 3, k 4, p4 to last 4 stitches and slip last stitch to needle 1
ROW 5
k4, p4 ALWAYS SLIPPING THE LAST stitch to the next needle . On needle 3 you will always find you have the exact number of stitches you need. k4, p4.

do this till length to toe is reached, whatever your foot length is.
REPEAT TO AREA OF TOE. work toe decrease, which I will send you if you wish.
Be sure you have put the same amount of stitches on each needle when beginning.

GOOD LUCK

contact me if you need help.

Vickey


----------



## smoke

hi i would love to see the socks jackie


----------



## wordpaintervs

tried to answer an earlier question in a PM and it dissappeared.

Here is sock toe decrease

k5 and k2 together around
KNIT EVERY OTHER ROW
k4 and k2 together around

continue this pattern of decreases until there are only 10 or 12 stitches. Using a long piece of yarn, thread it and run through these stitches, turn inside out and secure well.

wear in good health.

Vickey S.


----------



## wordpaintervs

wordpaintervs said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wordpaintervs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited to try your pattern. I just got back from visiting my brother in Texas, that has the cancer. His wife took me to the hobby lobby store to get yarn I can only find on line because we only have limited selections here, in our small town. There was a free hanging pattern there for what they called SPIRAL socks and I grabbed it. I got them done that week I spent visiting them, and will show them below.
> 
> I hope you like them. They were as simple as falling off a log backwards. I used size 3 dpn and instead of making them 16 inches long, I made them 12 inches long.
> 
> I wear an 8 and 1/2 wide shoe. See how they showed up with a pattern. They sure look different...and NO HEEL to turn. gigglling at my silly self.
> Thanks again for sharing your pattern. I've going to try your pattern as soon as i am through with the ones I'm working on. I used Paton's TROY yarn for these socks and it used just over one 50gm skein. Enough for some little kids socks left over.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to share the pattern? Looks fun to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With size 3 dpn, cast on 56 stitches using Paton Kroy yarn. Work a k4, pr for 4 or so inches as preferred. Place some type of marker here to define beginning of sock, as you will now follow the next 5 rows till Sock is from 12 to 16 inches. YOU DECIDE LENGTH. This is the set of 5.
> k4, p4 for first 3 rows.
> ON NEEDLES ONE AND TWO k4,p4. ON NEEDLE 3, k 4, p4 to last 4 stitches and slip last stitch to needle 1
> ROW 5
> k4, p4 ALWAYS SLIPPING THE LAST stitch to the next needle . On needle 3 you will always find you have the exact number of stitches you need. k4, p4.
> 
> do this till length to toe is reached, whatever your foot length is.
> REPEAT TO AREA OF TOE. work toe decrease, which I will send you if you wish.
> Be sure you have put the same amount of stitches on each needle when beginning.
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> 
> contact me if you need help.
> 
> Vickey
Click to expand...

I guess I should tell you the toe part. Someone asked i a private message and before i could answer the whole message disappeared.

knit 5


----------



## Dimples16

wordpaintervs said:


> tried to answer an earlier question in a PM and it dissappeared.
> 
> Here is sock toe decrease
> 
> k5 and k2 together around
> KNIT EVERY OTHER ROW
> k4 and k2 together around
> 
> continue this pattern of decreases until there are only 10 or 12 stitches. Using a long piece of yarn, thread it and run through these stitches, turn inside out and secure well.
> 
> wear in good health.
> 
> Vickey S.


Thanks'


----------



## mousepotato

Cascade's Fixation yarn is a cotton/elastic fiber mix that works well for socks and has no wool component. That said not all people with wool allergies are allergic to wool itself, but to the processing and finishing chemicals used in producing it. If you have any chemical allergies you may want to see if you can find some untreated wool yarn and do the *bra* test with it (put a length of the yarn in the cup of your bra and wear it for a few hours to see if you react). If you're willing to try this you could contact a local spinning guild to see if someone will spin a length of plain, undyed merino for you to try this.


----------



## wordpaintervs

re: prior note on decrease
I said for decrease to make toe to k5 k 2 together then knit every other row

I should have said knit 6 k 2 together, k every other row around till you have 14 left.

thread needle with a tail end and secure well on the inside.

Sorry

I have used fixation yarn and it is nice. It is thicker then the one with 41% cotton and 39% wool, plus nylon and elastic 7% which I used. 

Enjoy the pattern. I just finished one sock in Paton's stretch as described in his note, and have one to start again. Wish I'd done both on one needle but didn't have the right sizes for that. GGL I'd be done then. Love the gumball color for this newest sock.


----------



## janK

Thanks for the easy pattern, I want to make socks but haven't had the nerve to do it yet. I think this will finally convince me to start a pair.


----------



## wordpaintervs

The spiral sock I mentioned is great because one row only has to be memorized and it makes a neat but simple pattern. Every time I start the pattern of 5 rows, I always use a solid color piece of knitting yarn and thread it through a couple of knitted stitches, in the row 5 just finished. That way if I forget, I can count the rows to remember to change the pattern on row 4. Row 4 and Row 5 changes it and sets the pattern up. On row 5... On needles 1 and 2 you will always have that extra stitch if you are using dpn. On needle 3 it comes out even. I sure hope this explanation makes sense.


----------



## ShellsBells

DWIL said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and thought you beginner sock knitters might like this pattern I found on the internet several years ago. I am in the progress of knitting this pattern for my daughter, she chose the yarn and I am up to the Rib section of the first sock. If any of you make this pattern PLEASE post a pic if you can so I know what it looks like when I'm finished.
> So here is the pattern ENJOY!!
> EASY KNIT TUBE SOCKS
> Sport weight yarn
> 4 double pointed size 5 (US) knitting needles
> 
> Cast on 52 sts
> Divide evenly on 3 double pointed needles (17 Sts to each needle except on one there will be 18 sts)
> Work in K2 P2 ribbing for 6 inches
> Now work in ST ST(knit every round) until 8 1/2 inches long from start of st st. (if you measure from the start of the ribbing for 8 1/2 inches the sock will be too short)
> NEXT RND: Dec 3 sts evenly spaced around (49)
> START TOE SHAPING: Round 1: Knit 2tog, K5. Rep around
> Knit next round even
> RND 3: K2tog, K4* Rep around
> RND 4: Knit even
> RND 5: K2tog, K3* Rep around
> RND 6: Knit even
> RND 7: K2tog, K2* Rep around
> RND 8: Knit even
> RND 9: K2tog, K1* Rep around
> RND 10: Knit even
> RND 11: K2tog, rep around.
> Cut yarn, thread through needle and draw through rem sts.
> Pull to close, fasten off inside. Weave in any yarn ends.


Sounds interesting...for consideration...What's the gauge, because it seems that socks need to have a tight tension, so if you're knitting on #5s then it should be with worsted weight yarn...


----------



## Benji

Thanks for sharing the pattern I will definately have a go.

Sam 07671 I use circular needs instead of dpns it seems to avoid the Ladders between needles. Hope that helps a little


----------



## ShellsBells

thx kittykins, I'll definitely do the tube socks in your pattern link!


----------



## ShellsBells

wordpaintervs said:


> I am excited to try your pattern. I just got back from visiting my brother in Texas, that has the cancer. His wife took me to the hobby lobby store to get yarn I can only find on line because we only have limited selections here, in our small town. There was a free hanging pattern there for what they called SPIRAL socks and I grabbed it. I got them done that week I spent visiting them, and will show them below.
> 
> I hope you like them. They were as simple as falling off a log backwards. I used size 3 dpn and instead of making them 16 inches long, I made them 12 inches long.
> 
> Do you have a link for this pattern?
> I wear an 8 and 1/2 wide shoe. See how they showed up with a pattern. They sure look different...and NO HEEL to turn. gigglling at my silly self.
> Thanks again for sharing your pattern. I've going to try your pattern as soon as i am through with the ones I'm working on. I used Paton's TROY yarn for these socks and it used just over one 50gm skein. Enough for some little kids socks left over.


----------



## knitchic

Thanks DWIL for sharing your pattern& wordpaintersvs version . Loved reading all the comments. You all are so inventive.


----------



## sam07671

alemah said:


> I've been afraid to try socks, but it never occurred to me that I could knit tube socks with no heel to turn! Thanks for sharing your pattern. It'll be the first sock pattern I try.


Tubes are so easy to make. I plan on making myself some for this winter. Annd you can use sock yarn for them to. I made a pair out of worsted weight yarn that were like a tube slipper and my DD stoled them from me and I never saw them aagain. However she said thaqt she wants somemore and my dishrags. Guess I best get crackin and get things made. LOL!!! The ones I made were a year go and I was just playing around becaue I was just getting back into knitting after a couple year of hiatis from knitting. But those were knit flat. But I am going to do the dpns now that I am back using dpns alot now.


----------



## sam07671

Benji said:


> Thanks for sharing the pattern I will definately have a go.
> 
> Sam 07671 I use circular needs instead of dpns it seems to avoid the Ladders between needles. Hope that helps a little


Thanks Benji. I happened to think of circs after I wrote this. LOL


----------



## Judy in oz

DWIL said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and thought you beginner sock knitters might like this pattern I found on the internet several years ago. I am in the progress of knitting this pattern for my daughter, she chose the yarn and I am up to the Rib section of the first sock. If any of you make this pattern PLEASE post a pic if you can so I know what it looks like when I'm finished.
> So here is the pattern ENJOY!!
> EASY KNIT TUBE SOCKS
> Sport weight yarn
> 4 double pointed size 5 (US) knitting needles
> 
> Cast on 52 sts
> Divide evenly on 3 double pointed needles (17 Sts to each needle except on one there will be 18 sts)
> Work in K2 P2 ribbing for 6 inches
> Now work in ST ST(knit every round) until 8 1/2 inches long from start of st st. (if you measure from the start of the ribbing for 8 1/2 inches the sock will be too short)
> NEXT RND: Dec 3 sts evenly spaced around (49)
> START TOE SHAPING: Round 1: Knit 2tog, K5. Rep around
> Knit next round even
> RND 3: K2tog, K4* Rep around
> RND 4: Knit even
> RND 5: K2tog, K3* Rep around
> RND 6: Knit even
> RND 7: K2tog, K2* Rep around
> RND 8: Knit even
> RND 9: K2tog, K1* Rep around
> RND 10: Knit even
> RND 11: K2tog, rep around.
> Cut yarn, thread through needle and draw through rem sts.
> Pull to close, fasten off inside. Weave in any yarn ends.


Thank You DWIL for this pattern...I love knitting socks...and will try this for my husband. He has a leg that swells, and after I knit the first one I will be able to see how many sts. to use for the other...Judy


----------



## GLG

What size is this tube sock going to fit? Adult or child?

Thanks in advance.....something I would like to try for gifts.


----------



## wordpaintervs

GLG said:


> What size is this tube sock going to fit? Adult or child?
> 
> Thanks in advance.....something I would like to try for gifts.


the pattern is as easy as falling off a log backwards! It works in encrements of multitudes of 3 stitchesfor 4 rows to any length you wish. I see no reason why one could not experiment with dfferent needle sizes and yarns to make the sizes they wanted. This was much like using two thin baby yarns would be, so maybe like a SOFT DK yarn and I used size 3 needles. I did change the toe part and ws happy with that. It may be reflected earlier in pattern, and I included the kitchner graft for it. I did the decrease for toe beginning with a knit,slip knit, knit then pass knit stitch over, then either knit two together when you are 3 stitches from the end.I repeated that for the second of the two needles. I did this with 24 stitches on each circular needle, then knitted around every other row after a decrease row.... till I had 8 stitches on each needle I hope this isn't clear as mud and you find it helpful. I'd love to hear how your gifts came out and what you experimented with. I really love the stitches. It is only a repeat of 12 rows, each of which 4 is the same for 3 sets to make up the 12. Fast and easy. Last nigh I made
one fingerless gloves using the size 3 needles and the same pattern. One to go and i am done. The glove only took a couple hours or so. FUN FUN FUN.


----------



## GLG

What size is this tube sock going to fit? Adult or child?

Thanks in advance.....something I would like to try for gifts.


----------



## wordpaintervs

the sock fits me and I wear an 8 and 1/2 wide shoe


----------



## Rossi

I am a complete novice knitting socks. I started a pair on 5 dpns and am dreading getting to the heel part. I will be brave though. My knitting group has lots of experts so I expect I will be calling on their help. However, I am looking forward to knitting your tube socks - no heels - hurrah - thanks for posting.


----------



## wordpaintervs

I wish you tons of luck. I like using dpn sometimes myself. All you have to do is divide the number of stitches evenly, and just get going. I think you will find this pattern a lot of fun. Thanks for writing me. If you have a problem with the kitchner stitch to graft off the end, just weave the long tail left at the end through all the stitches and then gently do a weave through every other stitch, in the other direction. After that push remaining thread insidej with th needle and run a blanket stitch (like in sewing) across the row to secure the stitches. this should work okay. You decide.


----------



## JaneHolbeck

Do you use a sock blocker for your tube socks?


----------



## scoonce

Thank you very much for the pattern. I have printed it and am looking forward to trying it. Sounds easy.


----------



## julietremain

Here is an excellent tube sock pattern posted by another KP member...Go to the top of this page,,click on Search...and type in 5mmdpns tube socks....her pattern will be the first listing.....
julie


----------



## Wynn11

alemah said:


> I've been afraid to try socks, but it never occurred to me that I could knit tube socks with no heel to turn! Thanks for sharing your pattern. It'll be the first sock pattern I try.


ditto this alemah, Maybe now I'll try. I have needles and yarn - just forgot to find the courage. lol


----------



## Marjib73

These look great..do you have any pictures of finished products??


----------



## Judy in oz

wordpaintervs said:


> the sock fits me and I wear an 8 and 1/2 wide shoe


I made these for my husband, who has a problem with an adema, so the legs swell. They fit him, and he loves them...Thank you for sharing the pattern.. Judy


----------



## mama879

Here are the ones I made with this pattern Very easy. Made 4prs as of this month. love this pattern.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55378-1.html


----------



## granniesan

Hi Everyon!

My neice is asking for fancy-lacy knee high socks. Where might I find an easy pattern. . .if there is such a thing as easy?!
Thank you all for your efforts to help me. I am so impressed with all of you on this wonderful board. You are very addicting. But you already know that!


----------



## mjgb8

This sounds so easy. I think I may be able to tackle this one! I will be in touch if I run into any issues! Thanks for posting this...


----------



## mavisb

Welcome Dwil and thanks for the sock pattern


----------



## Dimples16

Thanks' Sounds Easy. I will see. I am goingto use two short circular needles. DPNS are to clumsy for me.



DWIL said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum and thought you beginner sock knitters might like this pattern I found on the internet several years ago. I am in the progress of knitting this pattern for my daughter, she chose the yarn and I am up to the Rib section of the first sock. If any of you make this pattern PLEASE post a pic if you can so I know what it looks like when I'm finished.
> So here is the pattern ENJOY!!
> EASY KNIT TUBE SOCKS
> Sport weight yarn
> 4 double pointed size 5 (US) knitting needles
> 
> Cast on 52 sts
> Divide evenly on 3 double pointed needles (17 Sts to each needle except on one there will be 18 sts)
> Work in K2 P2 ribbing for 6 inches
> Now work in ST ST(knit every round) until 8 1/2 inches long from start of st st. (if you measure from the start of the ribbing for 8 1/2 inches the sock will be too short)
> NEXT RND: Dec 3 sts evenly spaced around (49)
> START TOE SHAPING: Round 1: Knit 2tog, K5. Rep around
> Knit next round even
> RND 3: K2tog, K4* Rep around
> RND 4: Knit even
> RND 5: K2tog, K3* Rep around
> RND 6: Knit even
> RND 7: K2tog, K2* Rep around
> RND 8: Knit even
> RND 9: K2tog, K1* Rep around
> RND 10: Knit even
> RND 11: K2tog, rep around.
> Cut yarn, thread through needle and draw through rem sts.
> Pull to close, fasten off inside. Weave in any yarn ends.


----------



## judygold

Thanks. Like others, I would like to knit socks, but have not tried because they sound complicated. This sounds very easy. I have some yarn I bought last year for socks, so I am hoping to try this soon (and also work on the "Destashing" project).


----------



## Marjib73

YES "DESTASHING IS A BIG ISSUE FOR ME TOO!!


----------



## noelwright

I have a friend who used size 5 needles a ball or Hometown USA yarn> She unplied it and using one "strand" of the three, made a nice pair of tube socks that sounds very much like this pattern. Her socks turned out great! I was surprised at how well it unplied and how nice and warm the socks were. A thought for someone who can't get to a lys but still wants nice socks...

this is the pattern she used: http://knittingbunny.blogspot.com/2007_04_20_archive.html
with pictures!

There are plenty of variations on the pattern too. Like do the ribbing for 2 inches and then switch to stockinette till the decrease part...
she makes them with straight needles and has not had any problem with the seam bothering her feet. I showed her how to do it "the mattress style of stitching" and you can just do it inside out so the "seam" is on the outside.


----------



## realsilvergirl

Thank you!


----------



## foxibren

oh thankyou so much for the pattern will try it asap..brenda


----------



## bebblady

How would I do these if I was using worsted weight yarn? It is all I have and I can't afford to go out and buy sock weight yarn.Can anyone help me?


----------



## Callie's Mom

Do you have the pattern you used to make the Tube socks on circular needles? I have never done socks before but have used circular needles and it sounds immensly easier than using 4 needles. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Zraza

wordpaintervs said:


> I wish you tons of luck. I like using dpn sometimes myself. All you have to do is divide the number of stitches evenly, and just get going. I think you will find this pattern a lot of fun. Thanks for writing me. If you have a problem with the kitchner stitch to graft off the end, just weave the long tail left at the end through all the stitches and then gently do a weave through every other stitch, in the other direction. After that push remaining thread insidej with th needle and run a blanket stitch (like in sewing) across the row to secure the stitches. this should work okay. You decide.


 can use 5 needle bind off??


----------



## knitty672

is that sock yarn? can you do them on circular needles using magic loop


----------



## smoke

I would love the pattern thanks


----------



## knitty672

I would like to make these with Red Heart Boutique Unforgetable yarn love the colors and the feel very soft will this work?


----------



## ellenpran

Brilliantknitting on etsy. Makes special circular needles. You can get a circular 8 inches long from tip to tip. I have knitted mittens and socks on these, super fast. You just tell him what size needles you would like. He is not expensive. Just bought 2 more and it was only $14.95 and that included shipping. You will love these circulars.


----------



## shockey

Hi DWL I love this pattern. I too am reluctant to try socks, but this pattern is different. Please let me know are they adult or children's socks as we don't know how old your daughter is. Thanks so much for sharing and have a great day!
Warmest regards from Australia
:sm07:


----------



## sixfootmom

I wanted to try knitting socks and found a pattern for free on Google. Easy Peasy Socks, I think it's by Stacy Trook. it's the short footie socks, perfect with worsted yarn to wear to bed. It's very informative and now I feel like I can move on and have learned the stitches I will need. Because it's worsted yarn it goes quickly. That's the point to get you finished.


----------



## Carolyn A.

I am NEW at sock Knitting so I might try these Tube Socks  They Look very easy  Wish me Luck  Might need help in between knitting  My E-mail is : [email protected]  Any help & all is welcomed your New Friend Carolyn (Saulnier) Corkum-Schofield Tuesday Nov 21st 2017.


----------



## Annielovesyarn

Thank you for this wonderful pattern. No more hesitation on making socks, didnot know there were patterns without the dreaded heel making.

Annie


----------



## MaggieMae66

I have never knit socks so thought this would be a good first foot project


----------



## Mirror

these on circulars is there any on four or two needles as beginners always afraid of using extra needles.


----------



## nicolemargaret

Brilliant pattern I've used it loads wondering if you have a mitten pattern as easy?


----------

